# Amber colored goo on pregnant does backside?



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey there, I have an alpine cross doe who is pregnant and due sometime before the end of this month. I bought her and the previous owner did not know the date she was bred (not cool). This will be her first kidding and my first time having a goat kid. I just noticed almost an hour ago that she had some amber colored discharge and some stuck on her tail. I researched that this could be a sign of labor? I'm not sure. She is definitely the herd queen and I think shes been pushing the others around a little more than usual; she's definitely been itching her sides but hasn't been very vocal. Is there any other signs I should be looking for? Her udder is not fully developed yet but I've noticed a difference in the teats if that means anything.
I don't know if I'm just being over dramatic and seeing something that's not there because it's her first kidding and I've never been through this before so I definitely would appreciate the help lol.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like babies on the way!:dance: Some will forma huge shiny udder & some not till they kid. It can almost literally fill up before your very eyes.


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

nancy d said:


> Sounds like babies on the way!:dance: Some will forma huge shiny udder & some not till they kid. It can almost literally fill up before your very eyes.


Should I just be keeping on eye on her for now? The goo is dry so I don't know when it started happening. Should I be separating her from the others? I have 3 others and they all share the same housing. Thinking I had more time, I haven't set up anywhere else for her to kid! :-?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It should be wet & sticky. Some have only an inch or two & others can be clear to the ground.
Yes keep an eye on her. If you need to make a stall for her you can always pile up some straw bales.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, babies on the way. I agree with Nancy because you want her to have her own space when she kids. You may have up to a week, and then again maybe not....


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

There is no more goo but I've noticed that she peed and then was sniffing it intently. Not a lot of urine either. I've noticed some lip flaring going on as well. She's been acting weird and I asked for a second opinion but was told she seemed fine and not to worry about it. I just have a feeling that she's acting unusual. I'm not sure if what I'm seeing is contractions so what should I be looking for? I've been checking on her hourly.


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> Yep, babies on the way. I agree with Nancy because you want her to have her own space when she kids. You may have up to a week, and then again maybe not....


How much time would you say I have until she kids? I know they're all different but I'm just so nervous haha.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure it is amber goo?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I had one doe lip curl when labor started...how is she now?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My doe had amber goo here and there for about a week and a half, but yep they are all different....


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

At about 7 am I gave them all breakfast and she had more goo, wet this time, but nothing was dangling. I did feel a lot of baby activity so I had to go off to school but got my dad to keep an eye on her. I also noticed the other goats acting differently and licking her face.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids soon possibly.


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

This morning she had a small string going but seemed okay. I'm a senior in high school so I am actually at school right now and I'll have enough time to check up on her for a bit tonight before I have to go to work but I think I'm just being over paranoid right now lol. There's a lot of excitement and worry!
I will just be keeping an eye on her until I really feel like something's changed and then I'll separate her. We're planning on separating her this weekend and kind of making a makeshift kidding stall so she can still be near her little doeling friend. 
(she is kind of the doeling's adoptive mother, or so the doeling sees her, lol)
I'll keep you guys updated when the babies come!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------

